# Installazione networkless 2006.1

## socksz

Salve a tutti,

io ho una scheda di rete Realtek 8168, di solito devo sempre scaricare e compilare i driver prima di far funziona la rete.

Volevo chiedervi se io, perforza devo installare Gentoo tramite un LiveCD networkless come il 2006.1 oppure

se c'e` un modo per farla funziona, di modo che potrei anche optare per un'installazione "manuale" senza Installer grafico! (lo preferirei!)

Per il momento sono obbligato alla networkless?   :Wink: 

Chissa` se i developer di Gentoo metteranno il modulo per la realtek 8168 di default nell'installazione   :Wink: 

ciao, grazie.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

beh per installare gentoo è sufficiente un sistema linux che possa far chroot. Quindi Se trovi una live che ha il driver per la tua scheda, o se installi temporaneamente un'altra distro che la supporta, poi puoi seguire la guida standard con rete  :Wink: 

----------

## diego_82

 *socksz wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> io ho una scheda di rete Realtek 8168, di solito devo sempre scaricare e compilare i driver prima di far funziona la rete...

 

Davvero strano, che io ricordi i driver realtek sono inclusi nel kernel del live cd...Ma hai usato i live cd di gentoo?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

i driver realtek + conosciuti sono gli r813* chip molto diffuso. Il ns amico ha una scheda gigaethernet... Ed è possibile che non sia presente nel livecd

----------

## diego_82

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> i driver realtek + conosciuti sono gli r813* chip molto diffuso. Il ns amico ha una scheda gigaethernet... Ed è possibile che non sia presente nel livecd

 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## comio

[quote="diego_82"] *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> i driver realtek + conosciuti sono gli r813* chip molto diffuso. Il ns amico ha una scheda gigaethernet... Ed è possibile che non sia presente nel livecd

 

 :Embarassed: [/quote

nel kernel è presente il modulo. Mi aspetto che sia presente anche nel live.

ciao

----------

## fikiz

raga... attenzione:

 *socksz wrote:*   

> io ho una scheda di rete Realtek 8168

 

Realtek 8168, non 8169. Ho dato una occhiata nei menu' di make menuconfig, ma non ho proprio trovato nessuna indicazione alla 8168. Se non mi e' sfuggito, il driver non e' (per adesso, spero!) all'interno dei sorgenti del kernel.

Ho paura che la tua unica strada sia l'installazione networkless, poi ad installazione completata dovrai aggiungere il driver a mano.

sorry   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> raga... attenzione:
> 
>  *socksz wrote:*   io ho una scheda di rete Realtek 8168 
> 
> Realtek 8168, non 8169. Ho dato una occhiata nei menu' di make menuconfig, ma non ho proprio trovato nessuna indicazione alla 8168. Se non mi e' sfuggito, il driver non e' (per adesso, spero!) all'interno dei sorgenti del kernel.
> ...

 

Si potrebbe comunque scaricare i moduli su un floppy e poi caricare ciò che occorre in fase di installazione con un insmod.

ciao

edit: i driver sono distribuiti come sorgenti... si potrebbe scaricare su un floppy e poi compilare prima di continuare con l'installazione. Questo howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_RTL8168 spiega anche la patch da applicare.

ciao2

----------

## socksz

 *Quote:*   

> The Gentoo installation is done following the Handbook but skip the networking part and use the stages, snapshots, and distfiles on the Gentoo CD. Also, when chosing the kernel options; don't enable support for other Realtek network cards because they are not needed. When in the chrooted environment after compiling the kernel, do not install the driver yet. If one does, the driver will not work. When the handbook tells you to reboot the computer, do so. When the computer is booted up again, it is time to install the driver.

 

scusa comio, non ho ben capito, ma li intende di installare normalmente senza CD e poi installare i driver, no?

come ho fatto io, ho installato da livecd 2006.0 dopodiche`, ho compilato un nuovo kernel, e infine ho compilato i drivers.. sbaglio?

non capisco se e` possibile installare con la rete attiva..

grazie, ciao.

EDIT: sul notebook non ho la possibilita` di usare i floppy, pero` potrei usare una chiavetta USB..

----------

## comio

L'unica cosa fattibile è quella di compilare il modulo su una macchina con lo stesso kernel linux e quindi caricare quel modulo... se vuoi provo io... ma non garantisco.

(amd64 kernel 2.6.17-r7 gentoo)

edit: eccoti il link... non so se verrà caricato (dipende da come è compilato il kernel della live...): http://www.comio.it/r1000.ko. 

luigi

----------

## socksz

Adesso provo, grazie comio   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *socksz wrote:*   

> Adesso provo, grazie comio  

 

se non carica... prova con l'opzione --force-vermagic di modprobe.

ciao

----------

## socksz

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *socksz wrote:*   Adesso provo, grazie comio   
> 
> se non carica... prova con l'opzione --force-vermagic di modprobe.
> 
> ciao

 

comio c'e` un problema..

non posso copiare il modulo in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ perche` dice che e` read-only..

e di conseguenza non posso dare modprobe r1000..

come posso fare?

ciao

----------

## comio

 *socksz wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*    *socksz wrote:*   Adesso provo, grazie comio   
> 
> se non carica... prova con l'opzione --force-vermagic di modprobe.
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

insmod che dice?

----------

## socksz

eh niente, ho provato con

```
insmod r1000.ko
```

ma dice sempre Read-Only.. 

ma non si puo` caricare un modulo presente nella propria home ad esempio?

deve essere perforza dentro /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ ?

----------

## comio

 *socksz wrote:*   

> eh niente, ho provato con
> 
> ```
> insmod r1000.ko
> ```
> ...

 

prova a fare una cosa del genere (con unionfs):

```

mkdir /mnt/ramdisk

mount -t tmpfs -o size=16M none /mnt/ramdisk

mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/mnt/ramdisk=rw:/lib/modules/`uname -r`=ro none /lib/modules/`uname -r` 

```

Tutto da fare come root. nota che l'ultima istruzione non va spezzata su due righe.

poi non so... dovrei fare delle prove con il live.

Se non ti fa creare la directory... prova a crearla nella home od in /tmp.

ciao

----------

## socksz

riporta:

```

gentoo@livecd ~ $ sudo mkdir /mnt/ramdisk

gentoo@livecd ~ $ sudo mount -t tmpfs  -o size=16M none /mnt/ramdisk

gentoo@livecd ~ $ sudo mount -t unionfs -o dirs=/mnt/ramdisk=rw:/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/=ro none /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/

mount: unknow filesystem type 'unionfs'

gentoo@livecd ~ $

```

adesso sono con il fisso, quindi posso provare subito sul notebook, almeno sono piu` svelto a rispondere..

ciao   :Wink: 

EDIT: stai provando a fare qualcosa comio?

----------

## socksz

Allora ragazzi,

mi e` venuta una idea..

comio, ho ricompilato il modulo su Gentoo (che ho installato senza network) che sta sulla stessa macchina dove provo a caricare il modulo..

con insmod mi diceva:

```
insmod: error inserting 'r1000.ko': -l Invalid module format
```

e r1000.ko stava nella home del LiveCD 2006.0.

Pero` facendo:

```
modinfo ./r1000.ko

filename:       r1000.ko

author:         Realtek

description:    Linux device driver for Realtek Ethernet Controllers

license:        GPL

vermagic:       2.6.15-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt PENTIUMM gcc-3.4

depends:

alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008169sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008167sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008168sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008136sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

```

gcc e` la stessa versione..

```
cat /mnt/key/version

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 (root@gravity) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 20:23:47 UTC 2006

```

l'unico motivo per la quale non funziona potrebbe essere che il modulo e` stato compilato su un 2.6.15-gentoo-r8 come si legge sopra..

```

Linux livecd 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 20:23:47 UTC 2006 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

visto?

sentite.. per provare.. posso recuperare da qualche il 2.6.15-gentoo-r5? forse e` per quello, puo` essere? io lo ho compilato sull'r8 invece che sull'r5 perche` non lo trovavo..

sapete dirmi qualcosa?

ciao, grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## socksz

up up,

ragazzi, non si puo` fare niente per riavare il kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r5?

cosi`, forse riuscirei a "insmoddare" il modulo..

----------

